
Introducing GPG Sync, an Open Source Tool for Organizations That Encrypt Email - secfirstmd
https://firstlook.org/code/2016/10/12/introducing-gpg-sync-an-open-source-tool-for-organizations-that-encrypt-email/
======
detaro
From the GitHub wiki, an org specifies a key that is used to sign a list of
all other keys, which is then distributed over HTTP. Quite similar to a
private key server, but doesn't require running special server software I
guess?

